# The ACTUAL cure for FBO and/or Fishy Smell



## heretohelp (Apr 16, 2018)

I have reversed/basically eliminated this problem for myself and wanted to share! The odor is actually coming from anal glands, not the intestines themselves. Yes, humans do have anal glands! Most doctors rarely consider this. The smell produced is "psychological," in that it isn't "in your head," but is produced because there is a mind-body connection. Whenever there is underlying stress, anxiety, even anticipation, if a danger signal is triggered, etc., the pathway is engaged that releases an odor from these glands. Animals with anal glands have a similar and sometimes more obvious presentation. When frightened, dogs, for instance, may release an odor that is recognizable.

You might be unaware that you are triggering this response because it becomes learned over time. Feeding into the fear that you will smell obviously only intensifies the fear, which reinforces the memory (ie the learned behavior) that produces the smell. It can easily go away. The bottom line is this: repudiate the physical symptoms. Tell your self: "there is nothing wrong with you," "you are well," when a smell arises, shunt it away in your mind without sniffing to find a smell again, consciously decide to welcome joy into your life, and ultimately stop engaging the fear. In the early stages, I noticed that the smell wouldn't last, it would actually come out in tiny spurts I could just briefly recognize, then would disappear. The runaround was not even a few weeks, perhaps days.

It is my belief that any other reduction in symptoms from specific treatments, drugs, etc., is in fact placebo.

The pioneer in this line of work for the reversal of SO many pain syndromes and health issues is Dr. John Sarno. Please do check out his work. Even IBS is a mind-body syndrome that is indeed reversible.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Anal glands secrete sweat, not gas


----------



## heretohelp (Apr 16, 2018)

I don't know if I can post a link, but here is a scientific paper from the Department of Anatomy and OSU:

https://kb.osu.edu/dspace/bitstream/handle/1811/4757/V61N02_065.pdf%3Bjsessionid%3D0E33D61A421300BD7477334C992329B7?sequence=1


----------



## heretohelp (Apr 16, 2018)

So basically what they're saying the in paper is that there are four different types of glands in the anal region (holocrine secreting sebaceous glands, merocrine + eccrine sweat glands, merocrine + apocrine secreting scent glands, and specific zona columnaris eccrine glands), and that overall these glands exist primarily to produce odoriferous substances.

I still have gas leakage, as well as hemorrhoids that no doubt contribute to the leakage, but the smell is essentially gone.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah I made my research and so far this is the only paper ever written on human anal glands and its from 1961

Its more likely that healing your anxiety about lg had you improved, than connecting it with the glands

The brain controls the relationship with the gut so, glands or not, curing and healing anxiety and distress will likely have an effect on lg


----------



## lukaskupasz (Apr 18, 2018)

hi, i want to know what probiotic you use on your body odor? im suffering an B.O. im from the philippines. it really sucks. can you help me? thanks!


----------



## heretohelp (Apr 16, 2018)

lukaskupasz said:


> hi, i want to know what probiotic you use on your body odor? im suffering an B.O. im from the philippines. it really sucks. can you help me? thanks!


No probiotics. I outlined how I did it in my original post but for more detailed information I highly suggest any one of John Sarno (MD)'s most recent three books to unlearn unconscious fear in order to eliminate your symptoms. IBS is also mind-body, so you might find complete relief. Best wishes!


----------



## heretohelp (Apr 16, 2018)

Well for anyone else interested, I think I mentioned it previously but it's worth mentioning that I still do have leaky gas, like a fair amount, and the smell is basically gone. The same amount, but no smell. Of course in the past I was certain the smell was coming from the leaky gas, but the evidence indicates otherwise.


----------



## yoo13 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi,

Sorry for advance for my poor english.

I have this issue for the last 6 months.

I don't suffer from leaky gas like lot of people here but from wet anus (transpiration) who smells a lot. For me leaky gas and wet anus is something different because i've never had some issues to retain farts...

However I have the wet anus syndrome when i'm stressed and always when i'm stressed, never in my bed or when i get drunk.

I'm sure you're on something with anal glands and stress but I really don't know how to keep calm when there are people around me. I just focus on that and some minutes after I just start to smell (I've never could smell anything, I just know it as I see people acting weirdly.

Do you have some advices to minimize stress ? Did you try other thing like fodmap diet or food supplements ? I tried many things for now which didn't help but it's just stress who trigger symptoms ...


----------

